# Just added some AMazons



## Hannibal (Dec 2, 2002)

Just wanted everyone to check out these pics and let me know what they thought.


----------



## Hannibal (Dec 2, 2002)

Another with more emphasis on the new sprouting smazons coming off of one of the stems


----------



## Hannibal (Dec 2, 2002)

Last one


----------



## mashunter18 (Jan 2, 2004)

Looking good.Goes good with that black gravel.

I would let those sprouts develop some longer roots before you harvest them.

If your gonna use that leaf zone, you should also get some root fertilizer tablets and put them under the gravel to help with the roots


----------



## tecknik (Jul 18, 2003)

Looks great!


----------



## Atlanta Braves Baby! (Mar 12, 2003)

Looks really good! I was thinking about trying some myself


----------

